# SSC, What Group Is This?



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm kind of new to the board and I avoid internet forum soap operas. However, in all seriousness, I am curious as to what SSC stands for? 

I assume it is some kind of surf casting club? Or am I offbase?


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Its a Great bunch of guys . And a gal.
Who live to fish , chit chat, and swap fishing techniques.They try to assist many.. but seem to be in the crosshairs of some.
S.S.C stands for great company, great fishing, and Family.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

SSC=Southern Salt Command.

A decent and helpful bunch for the most part. A couple did smart off to the wrong people and have been given a permanent one-way ticket to banned camp. 

I will leave this thread open but if it starts filling up with too much man-drama, it will go away too.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Thats the answer to everything.. when the going gets tough.. just delete/lock it up


----------



## F I LetsGoFishin (Apr 24, 2007)

SnookMook said:


> I'm kind of new to the board and I avoid internet forum soap operas. However, in all seriousness, I am curious as to what SSC stands for?
> 
> I assume it is some kind of surf casting club? Or am I offbase?


Acctualy yess way off base.
just a few peaple who love to fish and have fun. no guide lines no commitment no pre-misconcieved notions about the one other.
We live to burn our own spots and secret baits. we have no rules as to WHO we can say what to as long as we are not offensive. 
Shoot we can even contol the weather, need rain or wind? just follow a group of us to a planned outing at the beach.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

eaglesfanguy said:


> Thats the answer to everything.. when the going gets tough.. just delete/lock it up


Tough going isn't the problem, drama causing more drama which causes more drama are why things get deleted and locked. If anyone is looking for Drama I am sure a web search can provide a drama board somewhere to get your fill.

The SSC has a bunch of great people in it but a few crossed the line and were delt with, No one on P&S staff has anything against the SSC as a whole and we hope they understand and remain as our friends and family.

The drama needs to end, please.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

LOL aint that the truth F.I.... Need rain... Just go fishing with us


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone. It was not my intent to cause anymore drama or add fuel to the fire. However, being fairly new to the board (as far as posting) and lacking tolerance and patience for forum board soap opera drama, I was curious as to who this group was. 

I've been on other forums for over six years now and Lord knows I've grown tired of the soap opera/drama crap, so it was not my intent to add to it any way. 

It was just the journalist in me, albeit a lazy one, seeking to cut to the chase as far as who this group was. 

My interest was also piqued by the fact it seemed to be a Florida based group (my home state).

Thanks


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

eaglesfanguy said:


> LOL aint that the truth F.I.... Need rain... Just go fishing with us


i think thats most of our luck and not just ssc  atleast with me it is


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Snook, you wouldn't be talking about the "Days of Our Fishing Lives" forum sponsored by Florida's prominent fishing magazine would you?

I've noticed some of the boaters on that forum treat landbased fishermen like dirt. Just my opinion.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Snook - There's several of them down there in Fl and GA. Nice guys who used to post a lot of good detailed reports. Maybe won't give you the shirt off their back, but will give you a good deal on some equipment that they've squirreled away for the winter. 

Too bad that because of a few out of line comments, the very memory of them seems to be disappearing from the public face of the site.

BTW, welcome to the bored and be careful of who you associate yourself with.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

okimavich said:


> Maybe won't give you the shirt off their back, but will give you a good deal on some equipment that they've squirreled away for the winter.


 I remember the "give all your gear to SeaSalt" gag.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

emanuel said:


> Snook, you wouldn't be talking about the "Days of Our Fishing Lives" forum sponsored by Florida's prominent fishing magazine would you?
> 
> I've noticed some of the boaters on that forum treat landbased fishermen like dirt. Just my opinion.


Yep that's the one and you're right some of those guys treat us landlubbers like crap.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Oki that reply was uncalled for. This is for you Md. Boys.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

the SCC is a great group of salt water anglers that met and formed on Pier and Surf. 

Thru P&S they graciuosly shared there fishing adventures.

As per P&S rules, guidelines and provisions, individual's signatures promoting any group's affiliation to any other club or business, without permission by Pier and Surf, was prohibited, hence the removal of there signature. 

I think its great that an off-spring of Pier and Surf becomes another entity or affililiation, but please consider that this is Pier and Surf and not ____said group.



> Thats the answer to everything.. when the going gets tough.. just delete/lock it up


I know for a fact I do not like to censor any post, but please pay attention to the forum guidelines.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Sorry seajay, I had no ill will in my reply.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm a member its all good.......


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

I believe ive acted pretty good for the past 5 years:beer:


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

The SSC dudes are decent group of folks for the most part. You should be able to avoid the drama as long as you don't post cellphone pics of Bass you caught that are larger than their whiting


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

emmanuel, who got banned?
i sure missed something.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks clinder. Good to see some friendly faces still.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies everyone and once again I apologize if I stirred the pot in anyway. That was not my intention.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Actually, despite what they WANT you to believe, the S.S.C. actually stands for "*S*urf fishing *S*ocialists and *C*ommunists, and has been designated by the Federal Government as a terrorist organization. They have been know to cross the border from Georgia to Florida to wreck havoc on our local fish populations, and then smuggle the filets back to consume for themselves. Do not be fooled by these dastardly (or should that have started with a "b") individuals! They are sly and cunning, and pretend to be your friend...all the while catching fish from right under your nose. Some are also reported to have "Yaks", and we all know that "Yaks" are prominent as work animals in the Far East...most of them being from communist countries. They have depleted their own fish populations, and now prey on neighboring states to provide them with their quarry. No fish is safe! When asked what they would do to prevent future outbreaks of "fishing fever" from these "homegrown terrorists", Sen. Hillary Clinton stated that she woul insure that she would consult with her husband before doing anything, but was leaning toward withdrawing all troops from Iraq and stationing them on the Florida/Georgia border, unless, of course, that might upset voters in either state, in which case, she would consider other options such as banning fishing altogether, or possibly making it manditory that everyone fish so that the efforts of the S.S.C. would be dilluted...unless of course, that upset other voters, in which case, she would abide by the latest poll on the subject and do whatever she needed to do to stop this unnecessary slaughter of fish, depending on whatever would get her elected. Furthermore, in an obvious slam against her opponent, Sen. Barack Obama, she asked, "If it's 3 AM and someone is fishing in your "honey hole", who would you rather answer the phone to deal with the situation; Sen. Obama, or the wife of the former President who protected his own "Honey Hole"!!! Sen. Obama, when questioned in detail about the matter, stated that he would do everything possible to unify the country to bring about change. Obama stated that he felt that the United States was the greatest country on the Earth, and invited all people to help him change it!!! Furthermore, he stated that he did not want to be awakened at 3 AM to be brought up to date on the latest fishing reports!!! With no further comment, he referred any future questions on the matter to his Pastor. Unfortunately, his Pastor was out of the country and not available for comment. Sen. John McCain said he had heard of the S.S.C while still serving in the Military, and knew it was a formidable foe. Sen. McCain further went on to state that even if it took 100 years, and that U.S. troops needed to be stationed at the Georgia/Florida border for that entire time, he was committed to it. He further commented that neither Sen. Obama nor Sen. Clinton had the experience to deal with such an organization! Sen. Clinton retorted that she could recall crossing the border from Georgia to Florida in an effort to have the Florida delegates seated at the Democrat National Convention, and had to duck her head and run for cover to get into her car. She also stated that there were 8 oz. pyramid sinkers flying everywhere, and that, in itself, qualified her to handle this type of situation. She was also most appreciative of the efforts of the little 8 year old girl who read her a poem while she was running for cover. Sen. Obama countered Sen. McCain by stating that it was exactly this type of rhetoric that prevented the country from joining together to bring about change. Sen. Obama emphasized the fact that he visualized a brighter future for America...one in which the S.S.C. would no longer be able to exist...one in which everyone would be able to afford their own fishing equipment, and if not, one in which the government would provide fishing equipment for all citizens, regardless of race, creed, color, national origin or political affiliation. Meantime, Chelsea Clinton, who was out "stumping" for her mother and visiting college campuses across the country, had this to say when querried about her mother's stance on the situation concerning the S.S.C. "I don't consider that any of your business", she replied! In a related development, Sen. McCain is said to have met privately with President Bush and the National Security Council concerning contingency plans to launch a pre-emptive attack against the East Coast of Georgia, with special attention given to any port, harbor or launch site from which the enemy could deploy yaks. The White House refused comment on the situation, citing matters of National Security, but an annonymous source close to the President said that all options are still on the table. A McCain spoksperson related that things had not been this tense for the Senator since the Arizona vote to declare Rev. Dr. Martin Luther King's birthday as an official state holiday. "The Senator has regrettably made mistakes in the past, but rest assured, he will not repeat those mistakes in the future and has vowed to eliminate the S.S.C. from the face of the earth", he commented! Former President Bill Clinton declined comment, stating that his wife was being picked on, and blamed the media for favoring Sen. Obama. Shaking his finger at the audience, he emitted a string of expletives that, unfortunately, are not printable here, and then stormed off the stage! Any new developments will be reported as soon as feasible.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Wow, that's hilarious.


----------



## F I LetsGoFishin (Apr 24, 2007)

In otherwords *SSC* rules


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

yeah were well connected sprtracer!! I cast my 1 of 44 votes for you as the official SSC spokesperson!!! Only 43 to go! Great reading man you sound like our kinda guy!!


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

Also e-man it wouldnt bother me at all bud if you move this thread to the lounge . You know I'm your friend.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Ehhh, here is good with me.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

A couple of paragraph breaks in the epic would have been nice. Pretty creative effort. LOL, but I could only get through about half of it. 

I can't believe you had the time to compose that. Whew!!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

emanuel said:


> Wow, that's hilarious.


Yep, thats was good.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Just spit some beer on the monitor... 
That was great.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Post of the year right there SPORT!


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

I got through about 3 run on sentences.. and gave up..


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

It was tough, fortunately my years of scanning boring English literature for college papers paid off. I can scan a page and pick it up pretty quick, even with no page breaks.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

*For the ADD and ADHD*

For those of you who want paragraphs.

Actually, despite what they WANT you to believe, the S.S.C. actually stands for "Surf fishing Socialists and Communists, and has been designated by the Federal Government as a terrorist organization. 

They have been known to cross the border from Georgia to Florida to wreck havoc on our local fish populations, and then smuggle the filets back to consume for themselves. Do not be fooled by these dastardly (or should that have started with a "b") individuals! They are sly and cunning, and pretend to be your friend...all the while catching fish from right under your nose. Some are also reported to have "Yaks", and we all know that "Yaks" are prominent as work animals in the Far East...most of them being from communist countries. 

They have depleted their own fish populations, and now prey on neighboring states to provide them with their quarry. No fish is safe! 

When asked what they would do to prevent future outbreaks of "fishing fever" from these "homegrown terrorists", Sen. Hillary Clinton stated that she woul insure that she would consult with her husband before doing anything, but was leaning toward withdrawing all troops from Iraq and stationing them on the Florida/Georgia border, unless, of course, that might upset voters in either state, in which case, she would consider other options such as banning fishing altogether, or possibly making it manditory that everyone fish so that the efforts of the S.S.C. would be dilluted...unless of course, that upset other voters, in which case, she would abide by the latest poll on the subject and do whatever she needed to do to stop this unnecessary slaughter of fish, depending on whatever would get her elected. Furthermore, in an obvious slam against her opponent, Sen. Barack Obama, she asked, "If it's 3 AM and someone is fishing in your "honey hole", who would you rather answer the phone to deal with the situation; Sen. Obama, or the wife of the former President who protected his own "Honey Hole"!!! 

Sen. Obama, when questioned in detail about the matter, stated that he would do everything possible to unify the country to bring about change. Obama stated that he felt that the United States was the greatest country on the Earth, and invited all people to help him change it!!! Furthermore, he stated that he did not want to be awakened at 3 AM to be brought up to date on the latest fishing reports!!! With no further comment, he referred any future questions on the matter to his Pastor. Unfortunately, his Pastor was out of the country and not available for comment. 

Sen. John McCain said he had heard of the S.S.C while still serving in the Military, and knew it was a formidable foe. Sen. McCain further went on to state that even if it took 100 years, and that U.S. troops needed to be stationed at the Georgia/Florida border for that entire time, he was committed to it. He further commented that neither Sen. Obama nor Sen. Clinton had the experience to deal with such an organization! 

Sen. Clinton retorted that she could recall crossing the border from Georgia to Florida in an effort to have the Florida delegates seated at the Democrat National Convention, and had to duck her head and run for cover to get into her car. She also stated that there were 8 oz. pyramid sinkers flying everywhere, and that, in itself, qualified her to handle this type of situation. She was also most appreciative of the efforts of the little 8 year old girl who read her a poem while she was running for cover. 

Sen. Obama countered Sen. McCain by stating that it was exactly this type of rhetoric that prevented the country from joining together to bring about change. Sen. Obama emphasized the fact that he visualized a brighter future for America...one in which the S.S.C. would no longer be able to exist...one in which everyone would be able to afford their own fishing equipment, and if not, one in which the government would provide fishing equipment for all citizens, regardless of race, creed, color, national origin or political affiliation. 

Meantime, Chelsea Clinton, who was out "stumping" for her mother and visiting college campuses across the country, had this to say when querried about her mother's stance on the situation concerning the S.S.C. "I don't consider that any of your business", she replied! 

In a related development, Sen. McCain is said to have met privately with President Bush and the National Security Council concerning contingency plans to launch a pre-emptive attack against the East Coast of Georgia, with special attention given to any port, harbor or launch site from which the enemy could deploy yaks. The White House refused comment on the situation, citing matters of National Security, but an annonymous source close to the President said that all options are still on the table. A McCain spoksperson related that things had not been this tense for the Senator since the Arizona vote to declare Rev. Dr. Martin Luther King's birthday as an official state holiday. "The Senator has regrettably made mistakes in the past, but rest assured, he will not repeat those mistakes in the future and has vowed to eliminate the S.S.C. from the face of the earth", he commented! 

Former President Bill Clinton declined comment, stating that his wife was being picked on, and blamed the media for favoring Sen. Obama. Shaking his finger at the audience, he emitted a string of expletives that, unfortunately, are not printable here, and then stormed off the stage! 

Any new developments will be reported as soon as feasible.


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

OK I just double checked the Ga Fish population last night and Yep All of us SSC members did depleat the population Sorry Ga members, Florida You have a few left.

All other States Dont worry we arnt coming your way yet, but We might have to even the waters out so might be coming to a area near you. 

On those trips we will catch and bring fish back to Ga and Florida waters in hopes to restore the fish population. 

SSC OUT!!!!


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

ta ta!!!!


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

I'm not so sure about all the paragraphs You have to take a breath in between them and I lose my concentration and can't remember where I was at That and you now make me look bad


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

BentHook said:


> I'm not so sure about all the paragraphs You have to take a breath in between them and I lose my concentration and can't remember where I was at That and you now make me look bad


OK...sorry 'bout that. Here's a tip though, for your own peace of mind: DO NOT read the voter's guide in the newspaper before the election. Watch your favorite news channel, have a beer, and then vote your conscious!!!


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

allaroundfishin said:


> OK I just double checked the Ga Fish population last night and Yep All of us SSC members did depleat the population Sorry Ga members, Florida You have a few left.
> 
> All other States Dont worry we arnt coming your way yet, but We might have to even the waters out so might be coming to a area near you.
> 
> ...


That's ok, you guys will think it's too cold to try to come up here.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

sprtsracer said:


> OK...sorry 'bout that. Here's a tip though, for your own peace of mind: DO NOT read the voter's guide in the newspaper before the election. Watch your favorite news channel, have a beer, and then vote your conscious!!!


Have a beer? Heck, it took two just to finish reading that ... seems like I read it twice ... sorta like deja-vu all over again


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Cique more than a Club- P&S is more the Club*



SnookMook said:


> I'm kind of new to the board and I avoid internet forum soap operas. However, in all seriousness, I am curious as to what SSC stands for?
> 
> I assume it is some kind of surf casting club? Or am I offbase?


Clique
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search
This article is about social groups. For other uses, see Clique (disambiguation).
A clique (IPA:/'klɪk/ in America, /'kliːk/ elsewhere) is an exclusive group of people who share common interests, views, purposes, patterns of behavior, or ethnicity. A clique is a subset of individuals from a larger group, who are more closely identified with one another than the remaining members of the group, and who exchange something among themselves, such as friendship, affection, or information.[1]

A clique has an informal structure, and it is composed of more than two people. All the members of the group have some type of relationship with one another, and thus the group is tightly knit together as a type of social network.

Contents [hide]
1 Clique formation 
2 Effects of cliques 
3 Films and literature 
3.1 Literature 
4 See also 
5 References 
6 External links 



[edit] Clique formation
According to some sociologists, one reason for the formation of a clique relates to the desire of individuals to compare themselves with other individuals who are of the same social status.[2] Another word for clique is reference group, or a group of individuals which is used as a standard by which to evaluate attitudes, abilities, or current situations.[3] A clique as a reference group can be either normative or comparative.

A normative clique or reference group is the source of values and beliefs for the individual. The comparative clique or reference group is a standard of comparison by which individuals evaluate themselves and others.[4] Individuals of a clique can view other individuals in their clique as the norm, while they tend to use other status groups or cliques as a frame of reference by which they compare themselves. Thus, cliques are formed in order for people to join with other individuals and establish a norm based on values, characteristics, or common interests, and to also use other groups of people as a frame of comparison for themselves.

A clique can exist in the workplace, in a community, in the classroom, in a business, or any other area of social interaction. Cliques tend to form within the boundaries of a larger group where opportunities to interact are great.[5] Cliques are often associated with children and teenagers in a classroom setting. Schools are a prime place where peer network exist and can easily be accentuated through the differentiation of various cliques, and through the processes of inclusion and exclusion that characterize a clique.[6]


[edit] Effects of cliques
Members of a clique give one another a type of social support, and that social support can take the form of social development, especially in the case of children and adolescents. Inclusion in a clique can give individuals peer acceptance, whereas exclusion from a clique can hinder peer acceptance and damage an individual’s self-image and self-confidence.[5] Much of the existing research on cliques focuses on elementary-age children and their social networks, and emphasizes the popularity individuals gain from inclusion vs. exclusion, and being in a high-status clique vs. a low-status clique.[6][7]


[edit] Films and literature
Angus 
Bratz: The Movie 
Pretty Persuasion 
Massacre at Central High 
Grease 
Mean Girls 
The Breakfast Club 
Carrie 
Clueless 
Heathers 
Jawbreaker 
John Tucker Must Die 
Odd Girl Out 
The Outsiders 
Pretty Woman 
Romy and Michele's High School Reunion 
Superbad 

[edit] Literature
The Clique series of young–adult novels by Lisi Harrison 
The Outsiders by S. E. Hinton 
Queen Bees and Wannabes: Helping Your Daughter Survive Cliques, Gossip, Boyfriends, and Other Realities of Adolescence by Rosalind Wiseman 

[edit] See also
Adolescence 
Bullying 
Cabal 
High school subcultures 
Crowd psychology 
Social network 
Clan 
Élite 
Stereotype 
Graph theory 

[edit] References
^ Tichy, Noel (June 1973). "An Analysis of Clique Formation and Structure in Organizations". Administrative Science Quarterly 18 (2): 194–208. 
^ Deutsch, Morton, and Robert Krauss (1965). Theories in Social Psychology. New York: Basic Books. 
^ Jones, Edward, and Harold Gerrard (1965). Foundations of Social Psychology. New York: Wiley Books. 
^ Kelley, Harold H. (1952). "Two functions of reference groups", in G. Swanson, T.M. Newcomb, and E. Hartley: Readings in Social Psychology. New York: Henry Holt, 410–414. 
^ a b (June 1989) "Classroom Characteristics and Student Friendship Cliques". Social Forces 67 (4): 898–919. 
^ a b Adler, Patricia A., Steven J. Kless, and Peter Adler (1992). "Socialization to Gender Roles: Popularity among Elementary School Boys and Girls". Sociology of Education 65 (3): 169–187. 
^ Asher, Steven R. and Peter D. Renshaw (1981). "Children without Friends: Social Knowledge and Social Skill Training", in Steven Asher and John Gottman: The Development of Children’s Friendships. New York: Cambridge University Press, 273–296. 

[edit] External links
Social weapons - ostracisation & intimidation 
A clique first-aid kit for parents 
What role does your daughter play in cliques? 
The Clique movie updates 
Retrieved from "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clique"
Categories: Social groups | Youth


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey Jigmaster...reminds me of Sociology Classes long ago. Wouldn't call them a "clique" however, and I think they only fall under the "adloescent" banner when they are drunk!


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

wow we are becoming prety popular!! Not a good thing on this site!!


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

sprtsracer said:


> Hey Jigmaster...reminds me of Sociology Classes long ago. Wouldn't call them a "clique" however, and I think they only fall under the "adloescent" banner when they are drunk!



Wow sounds like a cheap shot to me. I think its time you guys went :fishing: All of the SSC members meet because of P&S and we are thankfull for the board and all the info we have learned and we share as much as possible. SOme take what we say wrong or would rather sit on P&S then fish. I dont know what everyones problem is we all have a common interest in FISHING. SO stop the kiddy play get off your arse and fish post a report and everyone get along.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

99% of the SSC does not indulge in Alcoholic beverages. As far as a Clique I don"t think so,they are to individual in there way of fishing. As far as air temps not a problem. As an offspring from P&S not. But they will clean out your Secret Spot.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

seajay said:


> As an offspring from P&S not.





Not? http://pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43335


Lets give credit where credit is due. Without Pierandsurf, there would be no SCC or any of these groups that had a bad falling out. 

JMHO


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Not? http://pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43335
> 
> 
> Lets give credit where credit is due. Without Pierandsurf, there would be no SCC or any of these groups that had a bad falling out.
> ...


Don't know about any other groups but the majority of the SSC has never been on P&S. But the few that were here despite there contributions are gone because of there opinions that were not accepted by the management. And they were not part of the Clique. Which is a sad thing. This was and can still be a great board for those that love to fish the surf. There are several here left that have alot to contribute to our sport. Enough of the drama just fish.
E I think this thread needs to be lock before it gets ugly please.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

seajay said:


> Don't know about any other groups but the majority of the SSC has never been on P&S. But the few that were here despite there contributions are gone because of there opinions that were not accepted by the management. And they were not part of the Clique. Which is a sad thing. This was and can still be a great board for those that love to fish the surf. There are several here left that have alot to contribute to our sport. Enough of the drama just fish.
> E I think this thread needs to be lock before it gets ugly please.


we ain't locking nothing down.

That's what I don't get......let's crap on a Pierandsurf when you don't get your way....when Pierandsurf got the ball rolling. Buying, selling meeting and fishing, that's what I get from this site....like the saying goes...never bite the hand that feeds you.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

P&S Rules!!!


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

that post was just too darn funny, made my night


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

i still don't know why some members got the boot.
fishinmama also?
where's the thread that caused their demise?

i still can't believe it.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Well said Al... If it wasnt for P&S we SSC guys .. mostly.. wouldnt have met.. its just sad that its come to name calling and other B.S.. 
I Personally love my S.S.C Brotheren.
But i also cant really hate on here.. Im just not a drama guy.. ive tried to play the get someones goat game.. but it just isnt me.. 

Now this site has gone under a few changes.. gotten a bit bitchy.. 
and argumentative.. aswell as judgemental.. 
but i see it like this.. if you went to sea shore state park and caught a 40 '.. yep thats forty foot striper.. id have my doubts.. but since you posted.. your the one telling the story.. so It must be true ,weather or not i believe it ,:beer: has nothing to do with there concience.

ill say nice catch.. and thats it.. if its true... AWSOME on you.. if not.... who cares..dosent effect me..

If your report is good for you then you go boy!..
I just gotta try my luck.:beer:


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

allaroundfishin said:


> Wow sounds like a cheap shot to me. I think its time you guys went :fishing: All of the SSC members meet because of P&S and we are thankfull for the board and all the info we have learned and we share as much as possible. SOme take what we say wrong or would rather sit on P&S then fish. I dont know what everyones problem is we all have a common interest in FISHING. SO stop the kiddy play get off your arse and fish post a report and everyone get along.


NOT a cheap shot, Bud!!! Read it again!!! I was actually defending these guys and stating they were not a clique, in answer to Jigmaster's post! As far as the "drunk" statement...that was a JOKE! Notice the smiley face after it? Loosen up and take your *own* advice!!! Besides, I've already got one vote as official spokesperson!!!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

eaglesfanguy said:


> Well said Al... If it wasnt for P&S we SSC guys .. mostly.. wouldnt have met.. its just sad that its come to name calling and other B.S..
> I Personally love my S.S.C Brotheren.
> But i also cant really hate on here.. Im just not a drama guy.. ive tried to play the get someones goat game.. but it just isnt me..
> 
> ...



Thanks brother....with a million personalities and agendas, its hard to please everyone. I am glad that Pierandsurf has helped a lot of folks, weither its fishing or friendship related. Lets just continue making great Pierandsurf reports, stories, product reviews and any general shore bound report that will make this site stronger and keep attracting the next genaration of shore bound anglers.


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

sprtsracer said:


> NOT a cheap shot, Bud!!! Read it again!!! I was actually defending these guys and stating they were not a clique, in answer to Jigmaster's post! As far as the "drunk" statement...that was a JOKE! Notice the smiley face after it? Loosen up and take your *own* advice!!! Besides, I've already got one vote as official spokesperson!!!


Ok my mistake. I loved your last post and this one took me for a loop. I misunderstood it. As far as taking my own advice and fish Im sure you have seen my posts if not you are more then welcome to join me :fishing: and have a few:beer:


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

allaroundfishin said:


> Ok my mistake. I loved your last post and this one took me for a loop. I misunderstood it. As far as taking my own advice and fish Im sure you have seen my posts if not you are more then welcome to join me :fishing: and have a few:beer:


Sounds great to me, just don't know if I can sneak past all those troops stationed on the border, LOL!!!


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

allaroundfishing is good and nice guy, i had the opportunity to fish with him once. but i don't like him for taking all the fish in sebastian inlet.

i haven't meet sprtsracer yet, but i am telling everyone not to invite him to fish with you, he doesn't really fish. he goes to the surf to watch the college students in their bikinis and get drunk, he got a binocular around his neck, sometimes he also brings his night vision googles with him. he is also the cause why there have been 15 shark attacks in volusia county in 2008. be scared, be wary, be really really scared.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*S.s.c.*

It was actually founded by me- i threw it as an idea it looks like some of the members have caught on, afterall it is catchy.

I am in the process of getting a Patent.

I slightly changed the Logo and Mission statment that would attract a broader Market.
(That is Conservation based)


I know people in North Dakota that love Salty Dog....and how far is the nearest Ocean?

I am currently working a Marketing analyst firm,
artists and screen printing/Embroidery shops. 
They have came up with some pretty Cool ideas.



So far i am thinking Bumper Stickers, Polorized Fishing Glasses,Hats,Visors,T-Shirts,Sweat shirts,Hoodies,Key Chains,Beer Koozies, Adaptable Logo's. 

If anyone has any other ideas that would sell please send my way. 

Stay tuned i Will be offering P&S Members and Guests 50% off.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

HellRhaY said:


> allaroundfishing is good and nice guy, i had the opportunity to fish with him once. but i don't like him for taking all the fish in sebastian inlet.
> 
> i haven't meet sprtsracer yet, but i am telling everyone not to invite him to fish with you, he doesn't really fish. he goes to the surf to watch the college students in their bikinis and get drunk, he got a binocular around his neck, sometimes he also brings his night vision googles with him. he is also the cause why there have been 15 shark attacks in volusia county in 2008. be scared, be wary, be really really scared.


HR...you forgot about the trench coat on the beach with the pocket full of candy! Hey...did I mention the National Cheerleading Championship is in town now??? Ain't nothing like being on the beach and havin' a "Girls Gone Wild" type college cheerleader comment on the length of your rod!!! Maybe that's why my Doc referred me to a Cardiologist today! 

As for the sharks...well...let me just say you have to watch out for those "Land Sharks"! What was that Jimmy Buffet song again??? :beer:


----------



## Damage_Control (Apr 6, 2008)

do these ssc group have a web sight?


----------

